
Indian hacker discovers Vine's source code Twitter pays him $10,080 - vezycash
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/indian-hacker-discovers-vines-source-code-twitter-pays-him-10080-for-his-efforts-326824.html
======
iask
Is there a reason why "Indian" was added to the headline? I don't think color
makes a hacker any different...does it?

~~~
danielvf
I belive it's written by an Indian news source, which is why the original
article included it in their headline.

It like when someone from your hometown does something newsworthy elsewhere -
the local headlines will read "Man from HOMETOWN does $THING"

------
detaro
dupe, also please submit original source per HN rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12147831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12147831)

